

Show HN: I am sick and tired of all this crypto coin crap. - robinduckett

So I made this: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;userscripts.org&#x2F;scripts&#x2F;show&#x2F;185221<p>Feel free to use&#x2F;adapt&#x2F;modify as you please.
======
TomGullen
Funny how Bitcoin starts to really make people angry. I can't help but feel a
lot of the critics are a little bitter about it all for some reason. It's hard
to remain objective about things when it evokes such strong emotions as it
seems to on both sides.

It's been on HN a fair amount, but it's not been excessive at all. And by
definition, it floats to the top because the majority are interested in it!

Bitcoin in my opinion is the most interesting thing that's happened in tech
for a long time, and it has the potential to become one of the most disruptive
technologies of all time. It is creating ripples in politics, business and
economics on a world wide scale. It has the potential for positive social
change. Banks leave a bitter taste in most people’s mouths nowadays; Bitcoin
can punch them hard in their guts if it can start to eat away at large
industries like remittance. No one knows where it's going, general sentiment
is that it's future is polarised to total success or total failure. That's
intensely exciting! The fact some people say it bores/annoys them I find hard
to understand in this community.

For a long time I'd been talking to one of my friends about Bitcoin. He was
very excited by it all like me and wanted to buy some. The price then hit $1k.
I'd bought in earlier, but he had not. He now actively tells people that he
considers it a bad investment. I do not beleive he actually thinks this, I
think it's a coping mechanism for his perceived loss. In much the same way I
feel like these sorts of posts have the same origins because I struggle to see
any other cause.

Bitcoin is a perfect subject matter for HN, I'm confused why it's causing
people to actively take measures to try and hide it all.

~~~
RossM
> It's a perfect subject matter for HN, I'm confused why it's causing people
> to actively take measures to try and hide it all.

I think it's just down to the shear volume of stories about it. It's fine to
have bitcoin news on HN, but the frontpage shouldn't be dominated by it.

~~~
TomGullen
Dominated is a strong word from what I've seen!

~~~
RossM
Completely anecdotal on my part! A couple of times I've logged in to find
Bitcoin covering most of the top 10. It's not a full-scale occupation yet ;)

------
JeroenRansijn
Wether or not I agree with this is of no importance. However I do think
something like a filter (similar to Email.app search tags) would be a nice
feature for HN.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
Did this really need jQuery?

~~~
robinduckett
Not particularly, but the contains selector is what I wanted.

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
[https://gist.github.com/SirCmpwn/eca9afaa83522abd90a4](https://gist.github.com/SirCmpwn/eca9afaa83522abd90a4)

------
abus
Awful code written in anger. I would be ashamed to claim copyright on it too.

~~~
sz4kerto
Fork it and write a blogpost "How I used asm.js and Redis for managing
Bitcoins on Hacker News"

------
CrazedGeek
You misspelled "cryptocoin" and "cryptocurrency". You're also missing XPM,
PPC, XRP, NMC, NSA, and Erlang.

~~~
Houshalter
There was a post the other day about how certain topics are already heavily
penalized already by HN's algorithm. I.e. each vote only counts as half a
vote. Anything with "NSA" for example.

------
cfontes
What would be that? I don't like to click in random stuff...

~~~
robinduckett
It's a greasemonkey / tampermonkey script which removes the table rows that
contain irrelevant bitcoin related stuff.

This is just a link to the userscripts page, you can see the full source code,
and you don't have to install it if you don't like :)

------
blackdogie
link to the script source
[http://userscripts.org/scripts/review/185221](http://userscripts.org/scripts/review/185221)

------
yread
there is a typo 'Cyrptocurrency'

~~~
robinduckett
Fixed

